# Please help....Case VAC



## korbam (Oct 31, 2011)

I just bought a 1946 VAC. After getting it home in noticed it was dripping engine oil from the front right side of the oil pan next to the gasket. Does this sound like it needs a new oil pan gasket, or is there a front seal in these that i would have to replace. Also I noticed when I dropped the oil pan, the oil was a bit cloudy....is this a sure sign that my head gasket is bad or could there be a different reason?
Any info?
Thanks
Mick


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the form! You may just need a base pan gasket. I'd do a compression test on each cylinder and a pressure leak down test on the cooling system. Would tell a lot. Bye


----------

